# Herman Hoeksema & Don Fortner



## Mayflower (May 14, 2007)

I just listening to the two next excellent message's of Herman Hoeksema & Don Fortner    !!! :

Herman Hoeksema :God's Attitude Toward Sin and the Sinner
http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?currSection=sermonsspeaker&sermonID=11240520344

Don Fortner : Predestination or Providence
http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?currSection=sermonsspeaker&sermonID=102506113310


----------

